# Moms of winter babies, do you do "half" birthday parties in the summer?



## Christian_mom (Dec 3, 2007)

We live in NW Indiana (think Chicago region) and have two children born in the middle of winter (Dec. & Jan.). Their birthdays fall within three weeks of each other (four years apart).

It seems like each year that we've had a birthday for our oldest (our youngest was born this past January), we get really bad snowy/icy weather which prevents most people from traveling even a small distance to her party. One year we had two people show up because of the weather. And we're always forced to either have it at our house (which gets stressful for many reasons) or pay an outrageous amount of money and travel some distance to have it somewhere like else (Chuck-E-Cheese, skating rink, family fun center, etc.)

I've been thinking about having a half birthday for them sometime in June/July so that the weather should be good and we would have more options of having their party outdoors if we wanted. This party would of course replace the winter party. I figured we, as a family, could celebrate their actual birthdays with a family outing and gifts and then celebrate with everyone else in the summer.

Has anyone done this?

Do you think people would show up since it's not the kids' actual birthdays?

Or do you have any other suggestions for us?

Thanks for your input!


----------



## velochic (May 13, 2002)

February here... and similar climate. No we don't do half birthday parties. We only do a birthday "party" every other year, and then it's very toned-down.


----------



## Christian_mom (Dec 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *velochic* 
February here... and similar climate. No we don't do half birthday parties. We only do a birthday "party" every other year, and then it's very toned-down. I really feel like (just my opinion) birthdays are a materialistic "gimme"fest typical of American culture and having a half-birthday is too over-the-top. We are more inclined to simply mark the day with doing something particularly special for dd, keeping it simple and letting her know that we appreciate her.

I do agree with you in regards to the materialistic aspect of things.

That's not the reason for the "half" birthday party. It's so the kids can get together with their friends to celebrate their special day- even though it's not their actual birthday. I hope that makes sense!


----------



## Graceoc (Mar 26, 2002)

We don't have the bad weather factor, but my DS b-day is Dec 20th. Just a bad time to try and get friends and family over to play since it generally falls just about the time people are traveling for the holidays. I would consider having a celebration in the summertime, just so that we could have a nice group. We generally do no gift parties, so that is not part of it anyway.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

DD1 has an early December birthday, and we've never had a 'half birthday' party for her.

Would I attend a half-birthday party if we were invited to one? I can't see any reason why not, but I'd never host one. We celebrate birthdays when they actually occur.


----------



## finn74 (Aug 24, 2008)

im in a semi same dilemma, though not as severe. yumyum was born last october & i'd like to have an outdoor party cause our apartment & funds arent big enough, but it'll probably be too cold. thats an interesting idea! having it during summer, like their 6 month mark. never heard it but i like it! i'm an april baby and i remember some b-day parties were rained out and boy was that a bummer.


----------



## AllisonR (May 5, 2006)

Never say never is my motto. So I voted other. I would prefer DS and DD keep their actual winter birthdays. But one of them may eventually have a good reason to want to move it, and I'll go with that.

My sisters birthday is Dec 20, mine is Jan 2. Both AWFUL days imo. Everyone has just finished all the Christmas parties, then new year, then oh - FINALLY we are done. Oh no, it's Allison's birthday. My birthday was even forgotten, more than once. Both my sister and I toyed with moving our birthdays until July, but we never did. It just didn't feel "real", and who wanted to wait an extra half a year?


----------



## avivaelona (Jun 24, 2005)

My mom really wants to throw DS a half birthday party down by her, she's been wanting to throw him a birthday party for the reletives since he was 1 but she's afraid no one will want to travel in January.

Now I'm due with another due right before Christmas. I think there is nothing wrong with it as long as you don't have two birthday parties for them







You can avoid calling it a half birthday if that seems weird, and just say its a "summer party" and then you can skip the birthday presents too (an advantage mostly in my opinion).


----------



## Jes'sBeth (Aug 30, 2004)

won't summer be just as bad though? My brother's birthday is in July and his friends were always away on holiday (or WE were on holiday) so his party always was really limited.

Our older DD's birthday is in April but April is too unpredictable here to have an outdoor party (especially if you're planning a few weeks in advance) We used to live in a REALLY tiny house so no space... We rented out a community centre room. The room was bare but we were able to decorate and it meant that our house wasn't torn apart at the end of the party







It made it really fun and the community centre rooms are a very reasonable cost. Maybe you can find a similar room (though it won't help with the weather...)


----------



## Lisa85 (May 22, 2006)

I wouldn't. My kids' birthdays are in (late) October and (early) March. Weather is always very iffy. It varies each year - could be gorgeous and 50 or -10 and snowing. I don't know, I just think it sends the message that their real birthday is too much of an inconvenience to everybody so it has to be a different day. It won't be bad weather EVERY year and there's definitely a chance the weather could be bad on their half birthday. It could rain and you'd have to cancel the pool party. There could be a tornado warning so nobody wants to leave the house.

If you wanted to do a dinner outing with the grandparents or something on the half birthday I think that's fine, but I would leave the gift opening and games for the actual birthday. If the weather is to bad for the day of the party, why not just post-pone it til the following weekend?

ETA - I don't think Chuck-e-cheese, pump-it-up, etc are THAT unreasonable. They run about $150-$200 here. We're doing that this year and not feeding everybody (obviously there will be cake and punch though) and it really isn't going to cost us much more than when we have everybody here and serve lunch/dinner.


----------



## elmh23 (Jul 1, 2004)

My daughters birthday is November 29 (this year it's during Thanksgiving weekend) and my son is February 26. Thankfully we live in a climate that has mild winters. Very rarely does it snow here and if it did it'd be easy to reschedule a home party for the next weekend, so we do not do a half party.

My nephew has a half-birthday party with friends every year because his birthday is right after Christmas so often very few of his friends are in town. He has a family party on his birthday.


----------



## Mal85 (Sep 3, 2008)

I haven't personally seen this done, but I have a winter birthday-- 3 days after Christmas. I was always getting the 'joint' gifts, one for both Christmas and my birthday. My birthday definitely got overshadowed by the holidays, not necessarily by my parents. My mom always made a point to celebrate them separately, but it was definitely overlooked by other family members and friends. I asked my mom a few times as a kid to celebrate my half birthday in the summer. I always wanted a swimming party and couldn't do that with a winter birthday. I think it's a great idea! I actually had a friend in school that used to give me my birthday gift on my half birthday, and I loved it.


----------



## Marsupialmom (Sep 28, 2003)

My friend's dd was born January 1st. She had one and only one party during that time frame. It was a nightmare.

So every year she has a half birthday--but there is little outside family recognition of her birthday. Her dd understands why, she remebers her New Years nightmare. One thing she likes is that she can have a swim party by doing it during the summer. They do make a joke of it.

Most people give her gifts at her half birthday but not her real birthday. At 10 she is ok with this she just got a bunch of X-mas presents.

We still give her card and/or something small.


----------



## janasmama (Feb 8, 2005)

I love parties and I think that if that is when the parents want to give it then it's fine. I'd go.


----------



## MCR (Nov 20, 2001)

I have two winter (January and February) and one summer. If I did a half birthday due to Ds's winter birthday, the other child would expect the same. This would mean we celebrate 6 birthdays a year. just for kids, no way. I'm not big on parties as it is.
We just found winter party stuff, Ds had a bowling alley party a couple times. And Dd is only three, we did a pizza party, and a small family only one then all our friends at our house this year.


----------



## sofysmommy (Feb 15, 2005)

I have never heard of a "half" birthday party before


----------



## lasciate (May 4, 2005)

My brother's birthday is Dec 24th and he never wanted a half birthday party, though my mom always offered. My DD was born Dec 29th and I will offer, but I doubt she'll accept. It just doesn't feel like a real birthday celebration that far from the actual date.


----------



## LoveOhm (Apr 26, 2007)

Why not just have a party...... or BBQ, or whatever.

You don't need a birthday to have a party.


----------



## Justmee (Jun 6, 2005)

I checked other. Because of the situation here (no extreme weather and lots of people away / busy in the summer) I wouldn't do a 1/2 birthday for my winter kids, but I don't see why you shouldn't. Maybe I should actually do a 1/2 birthday for my July girl. All her friends are away and it's hard to have a party then


----------



## velochic (May 13, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Christian_mom* 
I do agree with you in regards to the materialistic aspect of things.

That's not the reason for the "half" birthday party. It's so the kids can get together with their friends to celebrate their special day- even though it's not their actual birthday. I hope that makes sense!

You quoted my post before I completed my edit. That's why I edited it. I realized it could have sounded like I was saying that. I wasn't.

The half-birthday parties we've been to very much seemed like the idea was "weather prohibited people from coming... we'll do it when people don't have an excuse and we can get more presents". Those were the parties *I've* witnessed. I didn't want you to think I was saying that about your post.









I agree that it would be fun to just have a "summer celebration" party each year. Invite the kids' friends and just have fun. Spinning it as half-birthday will make people feel like they need to bring presents.


----------



## Mama~Love (Dec 8, 2003)

No. Why, really? Do the summer birthdays have a half-birthday at Christmas/winter to receive even MORE gifts? I think it sends the wrong message. I agree with the PP about it adding to the materialistic "gimme gimme gimme" culture.


----------



## LowFlyingAnimals (Nov 30, 2003)

I have a summer and a winter baby. Dh and I also have a winter and summer birthday. We live in New England, so I understand the weather.

It is way, way easier to get kids to come to a winter birthday than a summer birthday, ime. You wouldn't think so, but even with the weather, you're likely to have better luck in the winter. For my dd's birthday, I have to totally seek people out to come to her parties. Very few kids from her class will come. It was the same for me. Birthday parties on vacation, my best friends always away. People are busier.

Some of the best attended parties I've gone to or held have been in the winter. Maybe not too close to Christmas, Thanksgiving, New Years, but moved by a few weeks. Kids are looking for things to do. The weather is a gamble, but around here, it has to be really bad before someone will miss a party.

I'm also kind of superstitious about half birthdays. I like to acknowledge and celebrate pretty close to the actual birthday they came on.


----------



## Daffodil (Aug 30, 2003)

It's interesting that more than half of the respondents say they wouldn't _go to_ a half birthday party. I wonder if people thought the question was whether they would _give_ a half birthday party for their own kid. It seems strange that so many people would refuse to even go to someone else's party because it wasn't actually on the kid's birthday. I've thought about the half birthday idea because my kids both have winter birthdays. I hadn't thought of it as a way of getting more presents at all. The way I pictured it, we'd have a family celebration at the actual birthday, then a kids' party in the summer, with the same number of presents as if the party were in the winter, but with the ability to have the party outside, and have activities other than sledding.


----------



## Teenytoona (Jun 13, 2005)

DD was born in Feb. We're not planning on a half-birthday at all. Doesn't make much sense to me.


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

I'd have the birthday party in the winter when the birthday is, and host some other kind of party during the summer to get together with friends. Summer parties are fun but I'd be a bit weirded out if I got a "half birthday" invitation. Even if you didn't intend it that way, it would still feel like an earlier poster said, that you wanted it in the summer so more people could bring presents. If I knew you really well I'd know that isn't what you meant, but if I just got a card from a friend of my daughter's for something like that, I'd be a bit suspicious, I must admit.


----------



## sbgrace (Sep 22, 2004)

I would go, sure.
We're Indiana too and my boys were born in Feb. We've had parties that no one could come to due to weather. Last year we actually canceled it and moved it to another week because there was an ice storm. I think the "rescheduled" party got hit with snow. Winter birthdays here are "dicey". It also seems like the holidays and their birthday runs together too much. But my guys are pretty attached to their birthday. If your daughter (she's the oldest I think?) likes the idea I would go for it.


----------



## CarrieMF (Mar 7, 2004)

I put no even though we have gone to a half birthday party. though the circumstances behind that one were her dad having cancer & being treated around her birthday so they never got around to having one.

I think it would honestly confuse your kids more than anything. Will they be okay waiting 6months to have a party?

I understand the weather thing, my oldest's birthday is in November & the weather can be iffy. We deal with the weather more at Christmas though. The other 2 have parties in March & April, the weather can be just as iffy. There though the real problem comes with planning around Easter.

I have parties at my house which yes can get hectic, but if I need to postpone I can.

My younger 2 have birthdays 3 weeks apart(1 year separating them) plus Easter is either in between their birthdays or on my youngests. I try to hold the one in March 1-2 weeks BEFORE her birthday & the one in April 1-2 weeks AFTER her birthday so I have closer to 6 weeks between.


----------



## Malva (Nov 2, 2005)

I voted no.

I could see making an exception one year if something else happened that prevented celebrating (serious illness, a new baby being born that week, etc). But not for weather kind of stuff. I have my birthday at the end of June and could never get a proper party when I was growing up because too many people were leaving on holidays, or my family was leaving a few days before my birthday. Getting people together in the summer is harder than in the winter.

One of my dd's friend has started a tradition of having a Spring party outside at a local park on the last weekend of May every year. It's been happening for 4 years now. The first year she felt like having a party and there was no occasion so they created one. It's nice and casual, families come and go, kids play, parents hangout. Everyone brings some food to share, the hostess brings games (croquet, badminton net, play tent, craft supplies). There is no gift giving involved. Maybe something like that could work too, in addition to a proper birthday in the winter.


----------



## alllyssa (Sep 1, 2004)

Hi there,,

My 3 oldest kids all have July b-days so we used to do 1/2 b-days during the school year (when they were in elementary) so that they could wear the b-day crown and get cupcakes in class, etc. We saved their party for their actual birthday. With summer vacations and school being out they always are missing some friends who are out of town.

Can't really win either way, I guess


----------



## Christian_mom (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanks everyone for all the replies and shedding the light on all aspects of the idea.

I'm not sure what we'll end up doing but I'm thinking a "Summer Celebration" would be more appropriate than a "half birthday" party. And I'm also thinking of having a late January or even February party for my daughter instead of December or early January and put on the invitation that it may be postponed for crappy weather (not that wording of course).

I had really never thought of it as a second gift fest either. That was/is not our intentions so it was good that that was brought up.

That's why I love this place.


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

I think it's a great idea, and have seriously considered it for my DD1. This year on her 5th B-Day, it snowed and NO ONE came to her party. I had a heart broken little girl who had spent the entire day decorating the house and making cup cakes for her friends. It was one of the worst days of my life because how upset she was, I'm talking about crying herself to sleep upset. She still talks about the birthday where no one came all the time.









Our problem is that her half B-Day is directly after the 4th of July. Most people have plans, are busy, gone.... it just doesn't work out to have a party then. If the date was different then I would in a heartbeat. As it stands right now, we are really considering not having a party for her 6th B-Day because she is too fragile (she has developed severe anxiety over the summer) to handle it if no one comes again.


----------



## Masel (Apr 14, 2008)

I have been thinking about this too. My DD's b-day is December 29th and while everyone was cool about keeping her b-day seperate having another party to go to that week really felt like a chore. Both mine and DH's family always have a special dinner with cake and presents for each kids' birthday. Its a deal but not a huge deal. We've not had an invite friends over party yet since DD is only 2 1/2. I've thought about doing that in the summer which would coincidentally be close to her adoption day anniversary. I never have anything going on in August. I'd love to move some of the December stress to then. I thought about calling it a silly hat party or something to make it sound less like present-giving type of activity.

Peony - My heart is breaking for your DD! Poor kiddo.


----------



## EllasMummy (Dec 10, 2003)

My DS was born on 27th Dec. His birthday gets lost in the middle of Christmas and he has to wait a whole year for his gifts and then has both lots in 2 days.

We have, so far, he's only 2.8yrs, always acknowledged his half birthday and made it a special day by having a small cake and maybe 1 small gift. This has just been within our family though.

I think as he gets older we may well have a special day for him around his 1/2 birthday but I wouldnt arrange a 'birthday' party and expect gifts. Its not his birthday then. I would probably do a party for him in Jan after the Christmas rush is over.

DS's due date was 13th Jan. If he had been born then rather than 3 weeks early I don't think I would do anything different. Its just because he was a Christmas baby and its hard for him to separate the two events.


----------



## Mama_Michelle (Mar 15, 2006)

I have been considering doing something like a half b-day party too.

DD2's b-day is Dec 27th and none of DH's relatives have come to either her first or second b-day parties. But everyone generally manages to come to DD1's b-day party in July. It has made me sad, everyone says they are too busy around the holidays. And, of course, its not about presents, just about celebrating my sweet girl!

To top it off, DD1's b-day is the 4th of July, which turns out to be a pretty cool day for your birthday. A day off with family, a BBQ, a parade, a carnival, fireworks! What more could a kid want!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Why can't you just have a party and invite people over? Why do you need your child to receive the presents and attention?


----------



## Masel (Apr 14, 2008)

I don't care about the presents but I like for my child to have a special day where she does in fact get the attention. I also would like for her learn a tiny bit about event planning in helping plan her celebration.


----------



## EnviroBecca (Jun 5, 2002)

EnviroKid's birthday is on Christmas Eve. On that day, we have a special family outing, dinner menu of his choice, and cake. Then we go to late-night church and the focus shifts to Jesus and then to family gift-exchanging and celebration the next morning.

In late June, he has a half-birthday party with gifts and cake. On the party invitations, under "half-birthday" we write in small letters, "His birthday is on Christmas Eve!" Nobody ever has reacted badly to the idea.

Yes, there are some people who can't come due to summer vacation plans, but not nearly as many as wouldn't come to a party on a major holiday.

My uncle in Hawaii has an early-December birthday and likes to make sure that EnviroKid feels acknowledged on his actual birthday, so he always includes a gift in birthday paper in the box of Christmas gifts. He does NOT send a half-birthday gift. We let EnviroKid open this, and any other gifts people have designated for his birthday, on Christmas Eve morning.

Other than that, HE DOES NOT GET BIRTHDAY PRESENTS ON HIS BIRTHDAY but on his half-birthday, so I don't see what's "materialistic" about it.


----------



## Kiera09 (Sep 2, 2008)

DD is a November baby.

We are planning to often hold off on a big birthday present (because Christmas is just around the corner) and get her a fun summer thing in the spring.

We don't buy things "just because" - it doesn't fit into our family philosophy. And since we live in a snow and ice winter city - it would just be cruel to give her something like a bike in sub-zero November weather and make her wait for 6 months to use it.


----------



## annethcz (Apr 1, 2004)

Yes, I probably would bring my kids to a 'half-birthday' party, although I would never throw one. I have a birthday near Christmas, as do two of my children, and we've never had problems with guests not showing up for our birthday parties. I live in MN, which is probably colder and snowier than IN, and people just go out in bad weather, regardless.

Honestly, I think you might get a lower turn out in the summer than in the winter. Our summers tend to be busier than our winters- we're on vacation or out camping half of the weekends in the summer.

I think the idea to have just a general (non-birthday) party during the summer is a fun idea.


----------



## mama_mojo (Jun 5, 2005)

I would go, because we already celebrate everyone's half birthdays. We don't have a party, but we do some special outing and meal planning.

My oldest's bday is Jan 6, when everyone feels like they're ready to be done with parties. However, we always have parties in the morning, serve an easy lunch, stay at home, and we always have a huge turnout, even in NE. We do not go anywhere, and we invite whole families, not just kids. When the whole family is invited, the party ends up being fun for everyone, even me. So, there's an idea, but like I said, I would totally go to a half birthday, but I always love a party.


----------



## MacKinnon (Jun 15, 2004)

I voted other. I have Jan and Feb babies, their birthdays are about 3 weeks apart. We were going to do summer half birthdays this year but somehow never got around to it!

I am a Jan baby myself (and so is DH) we agree that personally, we would have preferred having our birthdays moved further away from the holidays. Not for materialistic reasons, but the chaos of everything all at once. It was just TOO much. And the last two years have been TOO much for my kids. We have three or four Christmas celebrations (my parents are divorced) followed by everyones birthdays, all in 5 weeks.

On a materialistic note, my kids get all their new toys/gifts from friends and family ONCE a year. Around fall, they are now rounding the corner on a year "too old" for those toys and begin to get bored of them. They also get clothes for once season. It would be nice, for us, with very generous parents whom we can't seem to dissuade from innundating our kids with gifts, to spread the wealth a little.

Also, it doesn't have to be a half birthday time frame. My sisters birthday is New Years Eve and she always had a Halloween party. I don't know when that started, but her birthday party was a big costume party with her friends around Halloween. She loved Halloween and was a fun time to get everyone together when it wasn't so chaotic. As an adult, she now loves her birthday


----------



## ~savah~ (Aug 24, 2008)

I voted yes because my Dad's b-day is Dec. 24 and he still feels like he got the short end of the stick.
When I was trying to conceive I wanted to have a summer baby for this reason, but lo and behold she was born on Dec. 22. I think that when she is old enough, if she wants to, we will have a summer party for her. Not a half birthday party just a party in her honor that she can be a part of (no gifts). If she feels like she needs a b-day party I might move it up to the beginning of the month (Dec.).


----------



## rcr (Jul 29, 2008)

DS was born a few days before xmas. We celebrate his half-bday in June. No presents (maybe one) or big deal, just a special day, because the real special day seems less special with xmas around the corner.


----------



## Joyster (Oct 26, 2007)

I wouldn't, we're all fall/winter birthdays here. Sometimes I'd like to have my birthday earlier or later since it's xmas eve, but I'm just kinda goosed that way. I have to think of creative ways to spoil myself. We used to have my birthday parties the weekend before school breaked for xmas. Which is roughly the same time of my DS2's birthday.

In your shoes, I'd just have a summer celebration. Make a happy cake, have his friends over, and have a blast.


----------



## One_Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

DD is a November birthday and we celebrate her birthday on her birthday with the family that is close by. She has plenty of time to play with friends and enjoy them at other times and there are plenty of birthday parties year round that she gets to enjoy with them so I don't think I would be open to having yet another one. Her birthday is special to us because we love her and to her friends because they get cake and a goodie bag, I don't want to support her friends materialism twice a year just because they didn't make it the first time. I think that special family celebration days are important though and we do these regularly so we all feel special together.


----------



## kayjayjay (Jul 15, 2003)

I haven't read all of the responses, but I've thought about doing this. DD's 2 & 4 are both February birthdays and it's harder (I've found) to do parties in the winter. I think if I did it I wouldn't make it a "birthday" party, just a fun get-together with friends.


----------



## Mulvah (Aug 12, 2008)

I have never heard of this and I can say, I most likely would not attend a half birthday party unless it was for close family members.


----------



## triscuitsmom (Jan 11, 2007)

My brothers birthday is Dec. 29. He never really had a party except for one that I can remember because his friends were always gone for Christmas stuff since we were off from school. As he got older he'd go out with a friend (or friends) to a movie, but when he was too young to do that on his own he didn't have parties.

We never moved his birthday party because summer is bad for that too (my birthday is July 10).

If you think you'd have a better turn out though you could try it. I would certainly come to a half birthday party if I was invited.


----------



## Polliwog (Oct 29, 2006)

My nephew's birthday is December 26th and his family celebrates both Hannukah and Christmas. So, December is a very busy time for our family. He usually has his birthday parties in mid-January.

My son's birthday is in July. Friends are often out of town but we celebrate with whomever is around.


----------



## bumblebee07 (Sep 13, 2008)

I don't think I'd do a half-birthday shindig, although I (and my kids) would probably attend someone elses. My youngest is a November baby, and we will be doing a big winter party somewhere during the month of November.

If I had a christmas baby, I would likely just bring the party forward, say to the end of November/beginning of December, or if it's early January, just hold it towards the end of January when all the christmas chaos is over.

I just prefer to hold parties around the time of the actual birth date.


----------



## wahlmn (Nov 19, 2005)

Honestly, I think it's a weird idea. My birthday is a week before Xmas and I live in Cleveland, and we get wicked bad weather, but it was never so bad that I felt like we couldn't do something. My older son was born in February and we'll do his party as close to his birthday as possible. I think if the parents make the day special, then that's really all that matters. I think doing an actual birthday celebration 6 months later sends a message that their actual day is not that special and inconvenient, and that's exactly the opposite message of what I would think you want to send.


----------



## caedmyn (Jan 13, 2006)

I voted "no" but didn't stop and read the poll question until after I voted...didn't realize it was different than the thread title! Anyhow, I would go to a half birthday, as long as I wasn't expected to go to a regular birthday party AND a half birthday party. I personally wouldn't do half birthday parties for my family, though. My birthday is mid-November and I never minded it being fairly close to the holidays. My DD's birthday is shortly before Christmas, and once she's a bit older I plan to have her birthday party at least a week earlier than her birthday just so it's not right on top of Christmas. This baby is due Dec. 1 and I'll probably try to have his/her parties right around the birthday so that there's at least 10 days or so spacing between DC2's birthday parties and DD's birthday parties.


----------



## tintal (Oct 19, 2006)

My bday is in july and all of my friends were on vacation, and school was out. I wanted my mom to bring in cupcakes for the class and there was no class in July. I think the grass is always greener on the other side.


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

I haven't had one yet, but I plan to.

I hated having a January birthday. It seriously sucked. Half the time, my parties were cancelled because of blizzards.

I have attended half birthday parties.


----------



## secondimpression (Jun 10, 2008)

I was born January 8 and my parents did the best they could to always have a birthday party for me every year while I was a kid. It was always hard for them to plan since invitations had to go out mid-December before all my classmates were on winter break.

DH's birthday is December 26 and this past year my parents insisted on celebrating it, even though it was the day after Christmas (his family is 450 miles away). It was just a casual dinner out but it still meant a lot to him since apparently his family had always just lumped his birthday with Christmas.

Between DH and myself having birthdays really close to Christmas, I don't find any fault with half-birthdays in the summer. But I would highly recommend doing something special on the actual birthday (even if it does fall on a holiday), even if it's just them picking out dinner than night.


----------



## leighann79 (Aug 4, 2005)

Colleen's birthday is December 15th. My family lives far enough away that coming up to my house for both her birthday and Christmas would be difficult. Not only time wise but also $$ wise since gas is so high. I refuse to combine her birthday and Christmas at any time. So, we have a half-birthday party for her in June and only invite my dad, my sister and her family. In December we have a party with Josh's side of the family (his sister's birthday is December 17th so they are use to keeping it separate). His family only lives 5 miles away so it's no big deal to get together one weekend for her birthday and the next for Christmas/Solstice.

Our other two kids have had no problem with this set up. They have never even asked about having a half-birthday also. We explained to them why we do it this way and they totally get it.


----------



## angelpie545 (Feb 23, 2005)

My younger daughter's birthday is Feb. 5th and we've never had an issue celebrating it in the winter, and no discussion of half birthdays either. I honestly think it's a weird idea.


----------



## BellinghamCrunchie (Sep 7, 2005)

DD's birthday is Dec 28, and we haven't had any party for her other than just a small one at home, but I figured I'd do something different in the summer for her due to it being so close to the holidays.

If we did something in the summer, we wouldn't celebrate again in December. She would only get one birthday celebration, not two.

I'm not sure about half birthdays, because they seem like an almost arbitrary thing to celebrate. But her first day of life (conception) was in April. And that DOES seem like a legitimate thing to celebrate, the beginning of her life.

DH disagrees, though. He thinks explaining to the other children that this is DD's conception day would be a little weird...

So we haven't decided what we're doing yet. But I would definitely go to a half birthday party and treat it just as a regular birthday party, trusting that the parents know what works best for their family.


----------



## smeisnotapirate (Aug 24, 2007)

We live in PA. I'm born in December. Worse yet, on Christmas Eve. I've never had a half birthday party. There's plenty of fun, awesome stuff to do in the winter (laser tag, anyone??), and besides - people who care enough will show up whatever day it is. I just learned who I mattered enough to and it taught me to really enjoy small, intimate parties. My biggest party was my 13th - I had 8 friends. It was a blast (we went BOWLING!







). I've had others with just two or three, and we could do so much more.

PS - I don't like it mainly because it's reinforcing that summer birthdays (and their parties) are better by waiting. Also, I always thought it was bad luck to celebrate your birthday before the actual date - maybe I'm just superstitious.


----------



## vendaga (Oct 6, 2008)

My birthday is in September around Labor day which actually works out nicely for out door parties, but my favorite holiday is Halloween. One day I was talking about how I wish my birthday was closer to Halloween so that I could have a Halloween birthday party. My step-dad said that just because your birthday is in September doesn't mean you have to celebrate it then. You can celebrate you birthday anytime you want to. So for my 16th birthday we had a Halloween party. So honestly if your kid really wants that nice out door party, or pool party or whatever I say have a little family get together around their birthday, but through the big birthday party with all their friends in the summer, or late spring.


----------



## Freefromitall (Sep 15, 2008)

I probably wouldn't go, because I'd probably see the invite and go, "What the heck? One birthday party/present wasn't enough?"
So unless you could somehow make clear that it was in place of a different birthday party....


----------



## ellemnop (May 10, 2008)

I would probably go to one if that was when the family was celebrating their child's birthday. I wouldn't have one, though. I have a winter birthday myself (November 23) and Lem has a winter birthday (January 1). I never really had a problem with celebrating my birthday in the winter. We never had huge parties, but I got together with family and a couple of friends. I feel like in the summer you could still have a get together for the children, maybe an end of school year party, that way your children still get to have a largeish party for their friends at school that might not be able to make the winter birthday parties.

Take care,
El


----------



## Jenne (May 21, 2004)

I'm not a mama yet but I'm a life long half-birthday celebrator!!!







My birthday is in June which puts my half-birthday on Christmas Eve. My family has always celebrated it. Everyone in my family gets a gift (usually Christmas pajamas). My soon to be dp's birthday is in December and we celebrated his half birthday by going out for dinner in June.

I think celebration is fantastic. Since it isn't a call for gifts but a time to get together and have a good time I'd say go for it! Half birthdays are great! Celebrate Dr. Seuss' birthday, Winnie the Pooh's, "un"birthdays, pets' birthdays, and whatever else you can come up with!!!









Celebrate good times, c'mon!









Jenne


----------



## mom_2_carson (Oct 18, 2005)

DDs bday is Dec 7th and after her 1st bday we're planning on having her party on her half birthday. I married into a big family with at least 2 Thanksgiving dinners and 7 Christmas get togethers we're expected to be at. Plus we live in Wisconsin and have some nasty winter weather as well. We'll celebrate DDs real bday with just the 4 of us and a cake and our gifts to her and then we'll have a party at a park or outside early June and invite all the family. We've been talking about this since I had a EDD of Dec 25th and the family is okay with it.


----------



## mamabeca (Oct 3, 2004)

My ds is end of Jan, so crapola weather, but no holiday issues (a month after is a long time to a kiddo!). Our neighbor's kid is Dec. 23 and no one EVER has time for a b'day party. They do one in the summer, and nothing for friends at the time of her b'day. They have a family celebration, which she doesn't get twice, but she only has one party for her friends (ie: when you go to her party, that's when you bring the gift, kwim?).

I think it's really up to you to decide - I like that they have the party when more people are around to participate, and that it's less of a stress on the parents of the kids invited, but I would NOT have two parties, it just seems too much for any kid. I voted I wouldn't do it because in general I think it's hugely kowtowing to the western idea/ego of self as so important, the whole b'day thing (and I buy into it myself, I'm not at all judging here), but to put it off 6 mos just for convienence seems too much to me.

That said, my best best best friend ever in the whole wide world has had at least three parties for her dd every single year for the past decade. Parties that included overnights in Manhattan with plays and dinner out at funky restaurants, Japanese restaurant and sleepover for FOURTEEN children, one year a Dora themed party (obviously they were small) for thirty three children. No kidding. So obviously we have grossly divergent ideas of what's appropriate, and she's still my best bud.







Don't even get me started on goodie bags!


----------



## krabigirl (Dec 10, 2006)

No, but I wouldn't be opposed to going to one. I love parties.







DD is a January baby, but we live in Southern California, so weather is usually not an issue. My birthday is only a week before Christmas, so sometimes my mom would have the party earlier in December, but never in the summer.


----------



## karemore (Oct 7, 2008)

I wouldn't host a 1/2 birthday party.

You could say that summer birthdays are hard on school kids because they don't get to have cupcakes in class etc. And their friends are all on vacation/summer camp.

You could say spring birthdays are hard because the weather is iffy.

ANd fall birthdays are hard because the weather is iffy......

And anyone born on or around any holiday would need a half birthday party...

What I would do is to host a summer BBQ. No mention of it being a birthday, just invite all the children's friends over for some summer fun.


----------



## *LoveBugMama* (Aug 2, 2003)

Yes, ofcourse I would go. If a person I cared for wanted to celebrate their/their childs halfbirthday, then why on earth shouldn`t I attend?

But I truly don`t understand WHY a winterbirthday needs to be celebrated in summer?? I am Norwegian, living in Norway. Can`t get much more winter than that.







And I have NEVER heard of people postponing birthdays until summer because people wouldn`t show up during winter? What`s so bad about going out during winter? It`s not dangerous to travel unless it`s a storm or something, I mean.

I mean, if we here in Norway should stop going out/traveling/doing stuff outside during winter, we would be locket up inside for over 6 months a year.









_Ofcourse, I totally get it if their birthday is Christmas Eve or something, but that`s another thing._


----------



## GuildJenn (Jan 10, 2007)

That's funny... I live in Toronto and I've heard of SUMMER kids having half-birthdays so they can celebrate at school.









Anyways, I'd go.

I don't think I'd necessarily have one. I'm a Jan baby and don't remember being upset about my birthday. We had indoor pool parties at the community centre, bowling, and mostly at our house. BUT maybe a different child or family would be. That's fine.


----------

